# Disadvantages of your fursona species



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 17, 2018)

We all like to think that our fursona species are the best, but are there any disadvantages to your species? (Ex: Porcupines are banned from bouncy castles)
Guess I’ll start: You can’t trust a deer to cross a street alone


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Blue poison frogs can swim, but not as well as other frog species with webbed toes.


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 17, 2018)

Can't understand how good is food or drink as he feeds with only energy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 17, 2018)

Pretty much everything...


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 17, 2018)

We're...not exactly welcome in Australia


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

Im a bobcat! I hate the water. Thats very problematic when you consider that i live in area covered with rivers


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 17, 2018)

We need humans to take care of us.

Yet many of you hippies want human extinction.

Whos gonna take care of me?! >:U


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 17, 2018)

People are always scared of me
Yet I never caused any harm

I also get people trying to hunt me down but
I know how to deal with them


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 17, 2018)

I break small objects by knocking them off the table and everyone hates me for it >:


----------



## Denji (Aug 17, 2018)

It might get cold without fur, unless you breathe fire!
But then you can't eat icecream


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 17, 2018)

I can see no disadvantages to being a Wolf. But I am a clutz, I would slam my tail in every door I came in contact with. Car door. Check! House door. Check! Barn door. Check!!


----------



## nunyakibby (Aug 17, 2018)

Uhhhh I'm a tiny ass cat so 

I think size is an issue? Plus I'm a sphynx (and a fire demon) so extremely cold temperatures would be my weakness since no fur ;w;


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can see no disadvantages to being a Wolf. But I am a clutz, I would slam my tail in every door I came in contact with. Car door. Check! House door. Check! Barn door. Check!!


And I probably shed hair like crazy!!!


----------



## nunyakibby (Aug 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And I probably shed hair like crazy!!!


pls don't crush your tail in the door


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 17, 2018)

Randalieren said:


> pls don't crush your tail in the door


Too late!


----------



## nunyakibby (Aug 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Too late!


dimma dammit you had one job


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Sheep have soft valuable fleece that people like to capture and herd us for in order to aquire it. At least there's lots of grass to nibble on in the meantime. And the dog is funny.


----------



## nunyakibby (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Sheep have soft valuable fleece that people like to capture and herd us for in order to aquire it. At least there's lots of grass to nibble on in the meantime. And the dog is funny.



you gotta admit, fleece is pretty nice.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 17, 2018)

you can't have wolves as pets... and you can't just walk up to one and pet it and tell it it's a good doggo


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 17, 2018)

Ferrets are obligate carnivores and literally cannot digest plant matter. Plus, their digestive tracts are so small and short that they get bowel blockages easily if they eat something they can’t digest and can die from it within 24 hours.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 17, 2018)

Every month for a period between a day to a few days, I am unable to leave the house due to shedding my skin. I cannot face the embarassment of going outside in public when my skin turns a cloudy white, or when it starts to come off of me like a rain coat.

Mammals aren't very understanding or respectful, either. They tend to give you weird looks and rude comments. So I stay inside, have warm showers, and rub against my furniture until it's all off.

Also, for some reason, it's not socially acceptable to peel off your own skin and eat it in a public space. I don't know why this is, and I think it's somewhat hypocritical when dogs can freely eat their own shit in broad daylight.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

People see my kind as dangerous and menacing. Dragons are usually the antagonist in stories and seen as an obstacle to overcome, rather than a fellow creature like others.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 17, 2018)

People normally don't wanna hug poison frogs. :<


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 17, 2018)

Monkeys, while very agile and dexterous, are often weaker and smaller than other species. They are also weaker than apes(monkeys have tails, apes don't - even though people use both terms interchangeably). That's one disadvantage I could think of. I might be wrong but I don't really care.

In my sona's backstory, it's something he hates about himself. He trains every day and and such is quite strong for a monkey, but he's pathetically weak compared to most of his co-workers.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2018)

Big floofy tails can get closed in doors if you're not careful.


----------



## Simo (Aug 17, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Big floofy tails can get closed in doors if you're not careful.



You're telling me!


----------



## ShyFox (Aug 17, 2018)

Some label my species as being shifty without first getting to know us! Yes, us foxes do indeed have a mischievous streak, but that does not mean we are _all _bad. I do wish foxes did not carry the obligatory baggage of appearing untrustworthy.


----------



## Derron116 (Aug 18, 2018)

Big in size, long-ish tail, feathers can get everywhere. Being a carnivore in terms of narratives.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 18, 2018)

no one takes my threats seriously.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 18, 2018)

People think I'm poisonous because of that damn movie (and I'm not entirely sure they're wrong? But I'm safe to smooch!)


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 18, 2018)

Mine also tend to be bandits and thieves. 

Maybe if you wouldn’t hike your prices to the damned sky when you see us we wouldn’t have to!


----------



## grunesdragon (Aug 18, 2018)

Fur is EVERYWHERE. Also tail tends to knock into things, and antlers have a tendency to stab the ceiling.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

grunesdragon said:


> antlers have a tendency to stab the ceiling.


I know that struggle all to well


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 19, 2018)

Trying to keep a tidy home is a constant battle






Clothing bills add up and get rather expensive (thank God for stretchy pants)






Its really hard to be taken seriously in a professional setting






No one understands our struggle


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 19, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> No one understands our struggle


Thank you! This made me literally laugh out loud!


----------



## Eli the Saber-tooth Cat (Aug 19, 2018)

Mine are the fact that saber tooth cats don't exist anymore.Why are we here


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

well being a goat makes me a pretty hardy animal. i can take a few bumps and scrapes and can endure quite a lot.

however, my 360 degree vision isn't distance vision so i can't see far. this is especially bad if my character gets into a gun fight because not only can they not make out the gunmen but i can't aim straight with a gun either. or whatever preferred projectile weaponry. the rules are the same.

360 vision also means i can't look away from things like bright light for example. neon lights and explosions are blinding.

having directional ears means i can't hear all around me at once. you can't exactly sneak up on me because of my 360 degree vision but since my hearing is the only practical method i can use to sense things in the distance it's pretty bad when i can only sense what i'm focusing on at that moment.

though i'm a goat my particular species has a thick woolly coat and lives in cold climates. great if i'm planning to go up a mountain or something but not exactly handy during hot weather. heatstroke can in fact be a killer for my species in the summer months if i'm not kept cool and not up a mountain during that time.

my species of goat is in fact partially omnivorous so i can eat a lot of different foods including things humans can't eat like saltwater and potassium cyanide. However this fabulous digestive system has it's drawbacks. Though resistant to most diseases humans can catch, it can catch diseases humans can't, so eating human food is like playing Russian roulette with my health. Also, once my species becomes old enough for solid food they become lactose intolerant so milk products in food is a no no. Being able to eat pretty much any kind of plant around is great for survival but a key part of my species' diet is phosphorous which is pretty hard to come by except for bird poop. Eating bird poop of course is a social no no in human culture. So I'm limited to using supplements to make up the missing nutrition. Luckily unlike other goat species my particular species doesn't tend to get twisted guts or colic which can be a killer.

a drawback of my species could be the mentality of a goat in general. goats don't tend to run from danger but instead turn to face it.
i'm likely to get myself killed fighting too strong an enemy when i should be making a strategic exit.

unlike many goats my particular species can recover from a broken leg without bone infection. however whatever plates are used will have to be pretty strong as goats don't tend to take it easy for long so the chance of the bone setting is not good.

my goat mouth doesn't open very wide so whatever food i eat has to small enough or flat enough to fit in my mouth hole and it also means it's pretty difficult for me to bite onto things. also lacking canines means i'm unable to tear things off with my teeth.

my swept back horns can be a problem. if i push my head through a hole it's easy for me to get stuck there. however i don't often accidentally knock or poke something with them since my 360 vision enables me to see around me.

having hooves is great for traction but on solid ground it can be noisy. also it means that my digits are pretty solid. great if people try to step on your toes but not so good when grabbing things because of the lack of grip. how ironic for a creature known for its climbing prowess.

i have an armored head which gives me great protection but like most goats i have unusually large and exposed features around the pelvic region. a swift kick to my nether regions will probably leave me much more incapacitated than the average furry.

another problem with my goat like mentality is the way i treat others like i treat goats. goats being a fairly robust creature they often strike one another as a warning and children are no exception in this. to goats though it generally just knocks them over or feels like a gentle slap. to other creatures though it can cause damage especially humans and birds. i literally don't know my own strength.

by the way, my species of goat isn't the fainting kind. but they're still the kind to get jealous, dominant and overly protective.

side note: my species regularly eats baby birds. hide your children avians.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 21, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> side note: my species regularly eats baby birds. hide your children avians.


GET THE F*CK AWAY FROM ME GOAT MAN!!! 

Being a humbirb has some flaws. For one, nectar is sweet and all, but if that's ALL you can eat, it gets very bland very quickly. Also, us birds can't really smell well, so umm yeah. Also humbirbs are the smallest birbs so that means always dodging freaking evil goats and stuff. :V


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Aug 21, 2018)

Well, im the only one of my kind, so thats disappointing.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 21, 2018)

AvienWithFur said:


> GET THE F*CK AWAY FROM ME GOAT MAN!!!
> 
> :V


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 21, 2018)

"He said he ate young birds! LOOK at me! He deserves that swear, I'm SORRY" 
*trying not to get in trouble*


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 23, 2018)

AvienWithFur said:


> "He said he ate young birds! LOOK at me! He deserves that swear, I'm SORRY"
> *trying not to get in trouble*



notice that this topic is about your species.
i'm actually vegan.
by the way reindeer do it too and giraffes and wildebeest and okapi.
just saying.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 23, 2018)

Sometimes our tails come off.
That's not good.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 23, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Sometimes our tails come off.
> That's not good.


Long bath in boiling oil helps with that


----------



## MeltiTheDragon (Aug 23, 2018)

A third who can slam a door on their tail by accident. My horns bump into things a lot too. Or my wings ; that's also something that hits things. 

And I'm always scratching myself with my claws.

The worst thing though ; the struggles of being a dragon in allergy season. Great thing my insurance covers the fire damage!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2018)

Having wings, tails, and horns makes clothing options very limited for us dragons. Think about it for a moment and imagine how you could put on a shirt that didn't tear because of your horns and didn't cover your wings. There would have to be a strap in the back with large openings for the wings as well. As for pants, you would need another strap as well and a hole in the back that could accommodate various tail sizes.

This makes shopping difficult for us dragons with these attributes. The horns look nice and the wings let us fly, but it comes at a terrible price of having to find a tailor with the proper skills to modify our wardrobe. The more I think about it, the more it hurts my head. The next time you see a dragon with nice clothes, be sure to throw out a compliment, because he worked really hard to get them.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 30, 2018)

PMS twice a month.  Yeah, that is a little excessive.  Then if I eat a balanced diet, it can make me cranky and baby crazy.


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 7, 2018)

Everything wants to eat us, no one takes us seriously, everywhere we go people stop and "awe" and worst of all WE CAN'T EAT BACON!!!!!


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

Looks like cease and desist material for Game Freak


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 8, 2018)

What disadvantages?


----------



## alphienya (Sep 8, 2018)

Being fluffy means you gotta have your fur brushed a bit often if you want to look nice and clean. Plus shedding a winter coat makes for quite the mess if you're not careful. And getting your claws trimmed can get pretty expensive depending on where you live.

plus I might've accidentally destroyed a chair or two because I couldn't find anything nice to scratch oops


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

I eat insects but I have a phobia. 3:


----------



## Valaska (Sep 8, 2018)

I hate fish.


----------



## TR273 (Sep 8, 2018)

I’m only 2 inches tall, don’t react well to heat (the whole covered in fur thing) and I’m easily distracted by cheese.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Sep 8, 2018)

Wet manes


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 8, 2018)

Static cling...


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 9, 2018)

The disadvantage is in the world in which Ricky lives. He's a half breed (dad was a wolf, mom was a fox)
To clarify ln this world, Ricky is half "white man" and half "Indian" if anyone found out, he'd be persecuted.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

Being a bat, she doesn't have traditional "hands," so her handwriting is atrocious. Hey, just like mine!

She gets sick of the stereotypes (she can see just fine, thank you, and no, she absolutely does not drink blood) and they certainly don't help with her social anxiety.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 10, 2018)

Big ears.

Please stop shouting.  Tinnitus is not funny....


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 10, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We need humans to take care of us.
> 
> Yet many of you hippies want human extinction.
> 
> Whos gonna take care of me?! >:U




well technically we dont anymore, i think we're officially off the endangered species list... 


Personally I would say, more from a fandom standpoint... because we're so uncommon, finding panda stuff like bases and blanks, etc... is literally impossible to find.


----------



## wafflepan (Sep 10, 2018)

he is nice but can seem intimidating because of his height and species.


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 16, 2018)

Hyenas get a bad rap. 

People think we're scavengers or we eat bad food... and they don't always count the females as, well, female!

We are also a lot smarter than The Lion King would have you believe! Though some of us can be a little evil (not me though!)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 16, 2018)

SabreMutt said:


> Hyenas get a bad rap.
> 
> People think we're scavengers or we eat bad food... and they don't always count the females as, well, female!
> 
> We are also a lot smarter than The Lion King would have you believe! Though some of us can be a little evil (not me though!)



Seemed pretty smart in that movie.

We can cry on each other's shoulder for being considered nuisances...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

Hmm... im a Slav already.... i cannot say much worse... to my enemies!
*war drums play in distance*


----------



## NigelMorgan (Oct 6, 2018)

Black fur + Direct sunlight = Good luck enjoying yourself outside in the summer.


----------



## Lopaw (Oct 6, 2018)

Being tiny to the point of having to eat real often, also gets cold fast.


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 7, 2018)

Puking hairballs


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Oct 7, 2018)

Big, fluffy, tails (especially the 30 inch ones from pawstar I have now) means you can sometimes knock stuff over and get your parents mad.


----------



## Thefreemasons (Oct 7, 2018)

Being a cyborg is great and all, but it does come with its flaws. Firstly if I get too big of an update my head hurts. Also I put a lot of work into reprogramming myself to keep me alive. It’s not easy being an AI. Also some people are scared of AI and machines taking over the world, so I’m not always welcome wherever I go.
Edit: @Infrarednexus you probably know the feeling too lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2018)

Thefreemasons said:


> Also some people are scared of AI and machines taking over the world


Allow me to introduce you to my friend, @Some Moron


----------



## Dynamostic (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm so adorable I want to puke.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 8, 2018)

Probably trying to be adorable. (oops)


----------



## Cookedsteak (Oct 12, 2018)

Utahraptors are extinct. My character is undergoing an eternal existential crisis wondering...

"If my kind went extinct 66,000,000 MYA then why am I still here?"

Or

"I will never think of paleontologists the same way again. Digging up the bones of my dead relatives, putting them on display, and saying they were scaly and had broken, pronated wrists."

ALL OF MY FRIENDS ARE DEAD.


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 18, 2018)

I get stuck in doorways a lot


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 18, 2018)

Beefchunk said:


> I get stuck in doorways a lot


It's a legit problem that needs resolving


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 18, 2018)

The stigma makes it hard to make friends. 

But I'm ok with that.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm pretty shy and jumpy


----------



## katalistik (Oct 18, 2018)

I wake up my neighbours in the middle of the night >:3


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 21, 2018)

Zehlua has to wear magic wing compression gloves because AAAAAAYYYY bat wings are HUGE!


----------



## Tyno (Oct 21, 2018)

We can't swim because we're too heavy.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 21, 2018)

There's lots of stories about foxes.
I don't really need to list them, do I?


----------



## Deathless (Oct 21, 2018)

people think demons are scary when all we need is a hug


----------



## WearyVoyage (Oct 21, 2018)

Hot weather isn't the best for a Lynx/Tiger hybrid, my summer fur coat doesn't even cut it!


----------



## dogryme6 (Oct 22, 2018)

Northern dragon + goat aspects = Fluff dragons.
The fur is coveted by many, including the dragons themselves who don't want it shaved off of them!  But doing so helps them in warmer environments. But they usually don't have trouble sleeping anywhere with their fur.
Usual flaws of the dragony parts getting in the way of clothes. Luckily that doesn't stop the local megacorp from trying to capitalize on them anyways, it's just a bit pricier.  Goat parts make them omnivorous leaning towards plants, the horns grow in circles the older they get, and every once in a while they bleat instead of roar.  The combined aspects may also make people think they're potentially demonic. Considering they like to use magic and have no breath weapons, as well as one colony getting blasted with extra life force, they're not entirely wrong...
Big, heavy, bulky, the ones that make villages around ground level can't fly as much as glide and do wing-jumps in midair as long as they're not tired. A subspecies can always fly around but like to be on mountain tops, and are somewhat loopy-acting. Despite being able to breed, they don't do so very often due to both cultures thinking the other weird. Either way, when meeting them, expect them to look a bit weighty, and when they fly they bumble chaotically.
Other details: They all hate fire, they get spooked easily, and they fanatically love one kind of meat while hating other kinds, except fish.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Due to being a hybrid, Ricky has a 50% of being sterile.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Due to being a hybrid, Ricky has a 50% of being sterile.


Could be a good thing depending on situation.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Could be a good thing depending on situation.


Do you even know what sterile means


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Do you even know what sterile means


Either no ability for children or a surface clean of microbes.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Either no ability for children or a surface clean of microbes.


There probably ain't gonna be little folfs running around calling Ricky pa


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> There probably ain't gonna be little folfs running around calling Ricky pa


Well, they're getting closer to being able to make artificial sex cells that can be made from what cells you do have.
... or you can just magic it away.
Depends on how you want to play it.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, they're getting closer to being able to make artificial sex cells that can be made from what cells you do have.
> ... or you can just magic it away.
> Depends on how you want to play it.


Ricky lives in the old west, that tech is far away in the future. Though there might be a native furican fertility ritual


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Ricky lives in the old west, that tech is far away in the future. Though there might be a native furican fertility ritual


Ah, I see.
Well, good luck.
I hear the Orient has some pretty strange and mystical practices you might want to look into if you can save up enough scratch to catch a ship out there.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Ah, I see.
> Well, good luck.
> I hear the Orient has some pretty strange and mystical practices you might want to look into if you can save up enough scratch to catch a ship out there.


I hunt outlaws, of course I got the money


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> I hunt outlaws, of course I got the money


Well, it might be a good vacation for you, then.
Doubtful anybody over the ocean will know you so you won't run the risk of anyone you put away or chased out of  a town recognizing you.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, it might be a good vacation for you, then.
> Doubtful anybody over the ocean will know you so you won't run the risk of anyone you put away or chased out of  a town recognizing you.


IF I put them away. They don't put "dead or alive" for show ya know


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> IF I put them away. They don't put "dead or alive" for show ya know


Sure, but you usually get more for bringing them in alive.
Unless you get pleasure from the kill.
A cute facade with a penchant for death?
Your enemies must really underestimate you to a fatal error


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Sure, but you usually get more for bringing them in alive.
> Unless you get pleasure from the kill.
> A cute facade with a penchant for death?
> Your enemies must really underestimate you to a fatal error


I'm not supposed to be cute but this is the only actual pic of Ricky.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> I'm not supposed to be cute but this is the only actual pic of Ricky.


Ah alright.
Well then you forgive me for the mistake.
Still, though. Getting your enemies to underestimate you is a good way to help ensure success against them, so think of it as a bit of advice


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 22, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Ah alright.
> Well then you forgive me for the mistake.
> Still, though. Getting your enemies to underestimate you is a good way to help ensure success against them, so think of it as a bit of advice


Thanks


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 22, 2018)

There are 34 different known breeds of Muzo, of those, only 3 have a lifespan longer then 20 years, of those 3, 1 has a lifespan of 30, and the other 120. It's basically a species designed to reproduce and die quickly in order to rapidly adapt to its environment. Which is why there are so many different types of Muzo.

The 3rd, the void breed, is so rare that nobody knows how long they live, I have no idea how long I will live.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 23, 2018)

Psychologically, hoarder tendencies don't do any favors for dragons in an urban environment.  Do you know how hard it is to avoid extorting random passersby?

Physically?  Aquatic dragons dry out really easily on land.  Forget scaly skin - try having to deal with painfully cracked skin all the time.

Oh, and the ears.  Don't ask why an aquatic species has ears the size of satellite dishes - just PLEASE, keep the noise down!


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 24, 2018)

Hmm... I honestly can't think of any major physical disadvantages to being a bird. Sure, wings do get in the way sometimes, but you get used to that. Now, the real trouble comes when trying to court a partner. You must have good quality sticks on talon at all times.

Cause bitches love sticks.

Also, I'm at a disadvantage because my head has blue and yellow on it. Apparently bitches don't like blue _or_ yellow.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 24, 2018)

Cheeto dust really shows on an Arctic Fox's fur


----------



## Shannon Castro (Oct 27, 2018)

Eli the Saber-tooth Cat said:


> Mine are the fact that saber tooth cats don't exist anymore.Why are we here


I feel ya on that. I'm a Sabertooth as well and have wondered the same thing.


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Nov 8, 2018)

Even though I haven't eaten anyone yet, I'm still classed as Keter. LOL


----------



## Mykie Mochii (Nov 9, 2018)

I have to live in a reserve because my species is endangered :<

- Mykie, Red Panda


----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 9, 2018)

My head is so big that it gets stuck in car doors


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> We all like to think that our fursona species are the best, but are there any disadvantages to your species? (Ex: Porcupines are banned from bouncy castles)
> Guess I’ll start: You can’t trust a deer to cross a street alone



Only get laid once a year and am expected to raise the kids myself.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 15, 2018)

I kind of raise a panic when a sabertooth shows up, so I have to hunt in the privacy of the elevator... but I'm not cleaning it up.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 15, 2018)

The stench isn't too bad, you get used to that, but that the screechy fox-calls don't, nor does my tendency to dive into the snow to chase burrowing prey.


----------



## MozzarellaSticc5 (Nov 18, 2018)

even though we're part shark, we can't swim


----------



## PillbugPrince (Nov 21, 2018)

saber cats cant nod off sitting up without stabbing themselves in the neck!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 21, 2018)

We tend to not clean our dens that well


----------



## Kathy the reindeer (Nov 21, 2018)

We reindeer are always associated with commercial Christmas and some people think we are a made up species.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 22, 2018)

I wouldn't exist because a grizzly bear and a dog cannot breed to make a Grizzly Dog.
But otherwise... I'd be a nice pet you'd pet, then suddenly turn vicious and tear up my owner... And maybe be awkward since Bears want to be left alone, but dogs really want to be with others.
Oh and I'd imagine my life span is messed up since minimum a dog can live for is 10 years and max for bear is 30 years. Live young, die young I guess.


----------



## Chrisyda (Nov 22, 2018)

Manokits are blind and we must rely on our hearing, meaning loud things and my kind don't mix well. In spite of being rather floofy, we can't handle the cold. We also can't hunt for our food, fish, very well due to our center of gravity being in our neck floof which makes us sink in water. We also aren't very well known and outfits that fit our body type are difficult to find.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 22, 2018)

In regards to IRL problems, the only real problems are they have the same health problems most other dogs are prone to, and Scotties don't live that long compared to other species.

In regards to my opinion, I can sum it up with this: it is damn near impossible to draw my fursona as an anthro and make it look decent. I have tried drawing him as an anthro in the past, but I could never get him to look right. Because of the toony design I went with, he only looks good as a normal, quadruped dog rather than an anthro. I sort of intended for my fursona to be on all fours most of the time from the start, but there's a few times where being an anthro would look better.


----------



## SonOfStarGod (Nov 22, 2018)

People think we are scary and suck out their blood.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 23, 2018)

SonOfStarGod said:


> People think we are scary and suck out their blood.


Such a shame too. All you are is a cute leather winged night puppo. Why cant people see that?


----------



## Rap Daniel (Nov 23, 2018)

After the incident at Lockwood Estate, everyone mistakes me for the Indoraptor so they run away


----------



## Rystren (Nov 23, 2018)

Everyone mistakes us for regular foxes.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 23, 2018)

People always trying to hunt me down.
I see why though


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 23, 2018)

...People think I'm a normal cat-


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Dec 17, 2018)

Having sharp beaks means everyone is afraid to kiss us. (And kissing others with beaks just ends up looking kinda weird)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 17, 2018)

Comic_FS said:


> Having sharp beaks means everyone is afraid to kiss us. (And kissing others with beaks just ends up looking kinda weird)



Yeah, having a serrated bill makes smooching awkward.  Also have to watch out for predator foxes which are pretty popular.


----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 17, 2018)

One major disadvantage would be that neither cats or dogs could eat chocolate. Slime being a dog breed with thick fur also means getting hot during the summer. Tibetan mastiffs have also gained a nasty reputation in their homeland in china for being too aggressive. So i guess people would be too nervious to talk to her if they found that out. 

Cats on the other hand? I guess Krystal would have a hard time befriending rodents


----------



## MAN_BURD (Dec 17, 2018)

MAN_BURDs don't really have disadvantages. They're much like humans—they're versatile, quick-thinking, and highly sociable. Only difference is that they date hotter girls and drive cooler cars.

I cannot think of a single reason someone wouldn't want to be a MAN_BURD in real life. I look at myself, my pitiful, lard-caked, slovenly lives-with-his-parents-never-kissed-anyone-other-than-his-mom self, and I think: _fuck, being a MAN_BURD sounds tight as hell right now._ I would say I was born goldfish-level stupid, but the truth is that the piss-beer I've chugged for the last 20-something years made me stupid. I mean, I drank that beer, I was the one taking shots in the bathroom when my parents were at work. It's really my own fault. Never mind. I made myself stupid.

 If you saw me at Wal-Mart I put on a pretty convincing act—like I know a single thing about where my life is going. I go to self checkout with unparalleled levels of confidence. Really I'm stumbling along, just like I was when I was 16, but now I realize that aimlessness when you're as old as the cashier's dad and still don't have the motivation to change out of your Totinos-stained wife beater makes people give you weird, well-deserved looks. I'm living like a kid, but I'm not having fun now and I didn't have fun doing it when I actually was a kid, 16, chain smoking in the woods so that I didn't have to think about what I was going to do after I left high school. Soon my parents are going to die and I'll be even more alone, and I have no "wisdom" or whatever that bullshit's called because I've sheltered myself too much. All my memories are put together from the movies and games I pirate, and that rots my mind and lets me pretend that I have a direction, my own Freytag's pyramid. I don't have that because I'm a real person.

MAN_BURDs are fucking cool because they aren't real, and their existence has a purpose. The worst problems they'll ever face are the ones I make for them, and as long as I'm here, I will never give them a disadvantage I couldn't overcome on my own. Even if that's just getting the will to brush their teeth every morning. I feel sorry enough for them already, having to live inside my head 24/7.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Dec 18, 2018)

When someone wants to stage a coup and makes you stampede and be the indirect cause of death of a beloved king. We're not all mindless and easily manipulated!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 18, 2018)

When a pipeline spill destroys your food source;


----------



## flowercrowneevee (Jan 1, 2019)

According to Zootopia, I would be super duper small and probably stepped on lol


----------



## TR273 (Jan 1, 2019)

flowercrowneevee said:


> According to Zootopia, I would be super duper small and probably stepped on lol


I feel your pain.

We are totally defenceless.  Seriously sparrows attack me.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 1, 2019)

SlimeTV said:


> One major disadvantage would be that neither cats or dogs could eat chocolate. Slime being a dog breed with thick fur also means getting hot during the summer. Tibetan mastiffs have also gained a nasty reputation in their homeland in china for being too aggressive. So i guess people would be too nervious to talk to her if they found that out.
> 
> Cats on the other hand? I guess Krystal would have a hard time befriending rodents


About chocolate: I dont like it anyway... 
¯\_( ͠° ͟ʖ °͠ )_/¯


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 1, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> When someone wants to stage a coup and makes you stampede and be the indirect cause of death of a beloved king. We're not all mindless and easily manipulated!


I am crying right now.. ಥ_ಥ


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 1, 2019)

Firio Zifirion said:


> I am crying right now.. ಥ_ಥ


My job is complete.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 1, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> My job is complete.


*HOW COULD YOU!!! *

( ಥ Ĺ̯ ಥ )


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 2, 2019)

Everyone thinks we are naughty... They are on to us!


----------



## stompyhooves (Jan 4, 2019)

Draft horses aren't exactly the _smallest _guys around


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 4, 2019)

Being an android, people make horrible jokes about me running on Windows and having USB drives, plugs, buttons, and outlets. I've had to put up with hundreds of these taunts and what's worse is that they keep coming up with new material.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Being an android, people make horrible jokes about me running on Windows and having USB drives, plugs, buttons, and outlets. I've had to put up with hundreds of these taunts and what's worse is that they keep coming up with new material.



You mean like splashing a glass of water on you to short your circuits?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Being an android, people make horrible jokes about me running on Windows and having USB drives, plugs, buttons, and outlets. I've had to put up with hundreds of these taunts and what's worse is that they keep coming up with new material.


Who installed parrot.jpeg?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 4, 2019)

Rimna said:


> You mean like splashing a glass of water on you to short your circuits?





TacomaTheDeer said:


> Who installed parrot.jpeg?


Stop it!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 4, 2019)

I don't have a beautiful tail! Just this little ball! I AM NOT RABBIT!

*cries loud and hugs the pillow*


----------



## NorthSam (Jan 4, 2019)

Lots of people from where I live think coyotes are scrawny, malnourished pet-eating vermin. To be fair, the coyotes around here aren't the best representatives of the species.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 4, 2019)

The biggest disadvantage is how often I get confused for a fox!


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 5, 2019)

Dongding said:


> Sheep have soft valuable fleece that people like to capture and herd us for in order to aquire it. At least there's lots of grass to nibble on in the meantime. And the dog is funny.


You could just make a living and a fortune off of selling your fleece to be processed and stuff


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 5, 2019)

I’m a cat, so I’m scared easily. My main fright is heights, but I guess that’s more personal. Plus I would probably shed a lot, and I have a habit of chasing mice, rats, and other vermin around the house. Plus I visited a farm once! It was great! Except for the chickens... sorry guys... Rip Cluckerz. Other than that, being a cats great!!


----------



## TeruTeruPonzu (Jan 6, 2019)

Goats eat your geraniums, your tincans, and the hem of your dress.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2019)

TeruTeruPonzu said:


> Goats eat your geraniums, your tincans, and the hem of your dress.



And yet, they're very smart, and can be very sweet...had a few goats growing up; I always really like them. Though...they can be quite mischievous!


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 6, 2019)

Honey badgers have no weakness besides anger issues and not giving a shot (in lazy to do research okay).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> Honey badgers have no weakness besides anger issues and not giving a shot (in lazy to do research okay).






I can honestly see @Simo as the narrator!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 6, 2019)

Otters are clearly very close to the acme of perfection, as I'm sure you'll all agree.  But if I rack my brain, I suppose I can concede that we're easily distracted, often fidgety, and prone to being teased by skunks!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 6, 2019)

A smart cat that can be loyal as a dog to a good friend, typically like being alone, self-sufficient and then treated like a pest.


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 6, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> A smart cat that can be loyal as a dog to a good friend, typically like being alone, self-sufficient and then treated like a pest.


I totally agree with this! I’ve been made fun of and chased off for my cat-like tendencies. And hats even people who don’t know I’m a furry!! People hate cats, and think dogs are so much better! But cats are smarter than dogs!


----------



## TR273 (Jan 6, 2019)

KittyKat805 said:


> I totally agree with this! I’ve been made fun of and chased off for my cat-like tendencies. And hats even people who don’t know I’m a furry!! People hate cats, and think dogs are so much better! But cats are smarter than dogs!


Yes, have you ever seen a cat return a stick?
'Hey you threw the stick, you go get it, I'm busy! If you wanted the stick so badly why did you throw it away in the first place?'


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 6, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Yes, have you ever seen a cat return a stick?
> 'Hey you threw the stick, you go get it, I'm busy! If you wanted the stick so badly why did you throw it away in the first place?'


See cats are better! And way more independent. It’s one reason I resemble a cat so much. Im more often than smarter than people my age, and I’m way more independent than most, but my parents don’t see me that way XD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 6, 2019)

Caracals and servals play fetch and other games.  see?  this is what I mean.  fml.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 6, 2019)

Them bloody birbs!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 6, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Them bloody birbs!
> 
> View attachment 51450



That is a "well shit..." moment if I ever saw one.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 6, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Them bloody birbs!
> 
> View attachment 51450



Eek, I'm not going to like that post.  Mean 'ol eagle!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 6, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Eek, I'm not going to like that post.  Mean 'ol eagle!



stole me lunch!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 6, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> stole me lunch!!



I thought it'd stolen _you _for a moment there!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 6, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I thought it'd stolen _you _for a moment there!



Well a related dissadvantage to my species is that they definitely_ can_ do that! We're too light weight!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 6, 2019)

Pesky eagles, they'll try it with our lunch too!


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 6, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Them bloody birbs!
> 
> View attachment 51450


This is the reason I eat birds


----------



## TR273 (Jan 6, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Well a related dissadvantage to my species is that they definitely_ can_ do that! We're too light weight!


You just need to win more in Predators Vs Prey


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jan 6, 2019)

Water...I'm getting cat bumps just thinking about taking a bath


----------



## PercyD (Jan 6, 2019)

Extinction. Lol~~


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Jan 7, 2019)

Being a demon, I can't go into the church without being burst into flame. -hisses- 

 Funny thing is that I'm a christian and I attend to The Church regularly. XD


----------



## PercyD (Jan 7, 2019)

Demoness_Heller said:


> Being a demon, I can't go into the church without being burst into flame. -hisses-
> 
> Funny thing is that I'm a christian and I attend to The Church regularly. XD


This reminds me of that meme of the girl walking in church with stelletos and they catch on fire-


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Jan 7, 2019)

PercyD said:


> This reminds me of that meme of the girl walking in church with stelletos and they catch on fire-



I WANT to see that meme. XD


----------



## PercyD (Jan 7, 2019)

Demoness_Heller said:


> I WANT to see that meme. XD


I think I saw it on tummmmbbllllrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jan 7, 2019)

Demoness_Heller said:


> Being a demon, I can't go into the church without being burst into flame. -hisses-
> 
> Funny thing is that I'm a christian and I attend to The Church regularly. XD


oh god churches..i didnt even think about that


----------



## PercyD (Jan 7, 2019)

Hail-Purity said:


> oh god churches..i didnt even think about that


Also, you may sweat like a sinner in church. -This probably involves water.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 7, 2019)

Chrysocyon said:


> The biggest disadvantage is how often I get confused for a fox!


You are a fox...


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 7, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can honestly see @Simo as the narrator!


My head..


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Jan 7, 2019)

Hail-Purity said:


> oh god churches..i didnt even think about that



Are you half or full demon? Maybe it isn't that bad compared to me if you're a hybrid. It's still painful tho.



PercyD said:


> Also, you may sweat like a sinner in church. -This probably involves water.



Hahahahahahahaha! You made my night. XD


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jan 7, 2019)

Demoness_Heller said:


> Are you half or full demon? Maybe it isn't that bad compared to me if you're a hybrid. It's still painful tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha! You made my night. XD


full demon ; -;


----------



## PercyD (Jan 7, 2019)

Hail-Purity said:


> full demon ; -;


Get a friend to follow you around with a fire extinguisher while visiting sites of divine worship-


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Jan 7, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Get a friend to follow you around with a fire extinguisher while visiting sites of divine worship-



...... But what's good in that if I constantly keep bursting flame while I'm in the building? I mean it's like being out in the sun without shade and it won't be long before the extinguisher run out.  You have to stay out of the building. xD every step inside of the holy building is excruciating painful.

I'm fine with the sun. I'm not fine with holy stuff. XD


----------



## PercyD (Jan 7, 2019)

Demoness_Heller said:


> ...... But what's good in that if I constantly keep bursting flame while I'm in the building? I mean it's like being out in the sun without shade and it won't be long before the extinguisher run out.  You have to stay out of the building. xD every step inside of the holy building is excruciating painful.
> 
> I'm fine with the sun. I'm not fine with holy stuff. XD


You allergic to the sun too? European?


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Jan 7, 2019)

Hail-Purity said:


> full demon ; -;



I feel your pain. :C *pats*


----------



## Demoness_Heller (Jan 7, 2019)

PercyD said:


> You allergic to the sun too? European?


No, thank goodness! I can get sunburn. I have white fur, that's why.

I need a friend to give me a sunblock lotion massage cuz I sometimes forget to apply lotion on me whenever I go outside. xD


----------

